# making a schedule for my tracks mts 55060



## paul57 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, On Youtube i saw a small example of someone how created a schedule for his tracks by mts 55060. Does anyone has experiance with this ? Is there a sort of manual of this type of programming. Thanks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you asking if MTS can be programed for automation? Dan would know.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul the 55060 allows you to connect your LGB central station to a computer. On the computer you run the MTS software (you can still find it on the net if you look--Champex Linden has it I believe. Then you set up your layout using the software and it can partially or totally run your layout. You also need feedback modules that you position on the track to tell the computer where trains are--Massoth makes wireless versions now. Check out Stellwerk Easy, made by the same person that made the LGB software and still making it today. 
There are quite a few ways to automate your layout. A friend in our club uses his Massoth central station and navigator to automate station passing tracks and switches with just the built in ability of the Massoth system--no computer or software needed for simple automation! You still need the feedback sensors in key spots though, but works very well. 

Keith


----------

